# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Tank mates for dart frogs

## superdartfrog

Hi 

do any of you keep any fish (killifish) or anythin with your darts, just looking into it at the moment, thanks any ideas anyone

----------


## guppygal

> Hi 
> 
> do any of you keep any fish (killifish) or anythin with your darts, just looking into it at the moment, thanks any ideas anyone


Some years ago, we had a paludarium.  If the tank is large enuf, yes, it's very possible to keep darts n fish together.  If it's done right, it can be a fabulous show piece.  We had neons, guppies, the usual suspects, along with green/black auratus....

The tank is now a 'swamp' for my blue/bronze auratus babies.  No moving water, no filtration, about 50/50 land/water with lots of detritus in the water. The tadpoles take care of themselves and the resulting froglets are healthy and robust.

You might want to google paludarium and check out the setups.  Usually, the land portion is substantial enuf to support the darts, plus all the plants that are added make them so very nice.

kristi

----------


## John Clare

Never done it but I could see it working in a large enough terrarium.

----------


## Martin

I have not done any species-mixing myself, but Mathieu here on the forum apparently keeps Lepidodactylus lugubris and dart frogs in the same tank, and they according to him they keep to themselves. You might try to ask him.

 Perhaps you were only thinking of frogs and fish, but since you did not specificly said so, figured I might as well tell you.

----------


## Froog

I don't know if this is any help, but try this link. 
http://www.saurian.net/htm05/froginf...tFrogsCanIKeep
 :Frog Smile:

----------

